# Well not beautiful



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 20, 2008)

but I'm still ridiculously stoked with my first two batches.. I have no idea if they are good but they look decent! I was relieved at how unscary working with the lye was, I took all the precautions but I was prepared for a fight club type disaster. The only issue I had was getting them out of the mold and cutting them in uniform sizes..

Oh and I thought I had not spilled any of the lye crystals  until one got stuck to my arm, akk.

Here ya go  Thanks for looking.


----------



## gallerygirl (Apr 20, 2008)

They look wonderful!!!!!  Bet you can't wait for them to cure huh????  
What scents did you use???  The bottom looks like a coffee soap - I have some I did for the kitchen, an odor eliminator soap.  good stuff!  nice job!!!
k


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you! I am like a proud mom with them and no one I know "gets" it and thinks I'm insane, lol!

The top has cucumber melon for the scent and the bottom I made with espresso instead of water, some ground coffee, and a cappucinno scent (I wish I had used just coffee though.)

Cure baby cure!


----------



## buffalosnowgirl (Apr 20, 2008)

Those are great looking bars! That second one especially.


----------



## Laurie (Apr 20, 2008)

Well you should be a proud mama.  Those are gorgeous soaps!!!


----------



## retropants (Apr 21, 2008)

they are beautiful!


----------



## sunflwrgrl7 (Apr 21, 2008)

I think they look awesome!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Those look great!


----------



## momev3 (Apr 23, 2008)

*Awesome!*

You should be very proud, they look so good. I wish I had a pic of my first batch. It was kind of scary. GOOD JOB!


----------



## 7053joanne (Apr 24, 2008)

Great Job!!!  Congratualtions  

Joanne


----------



## coral (Apr 24, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## mandolyn (Apr 25, 2008)

Great Job!!!!!  

Those first batches are so danged exciting arent' they!!!????


----------



## MakeArtNotWar (Apr 27, 2008)

Thanks everyone! I am officially becoming an addict and just finished my fourth batch. I am actually dreaming about soap!!

I got annoyed the other day at a craft shop when I asked about soaping supplies and the lady practically had her eyes roll out of her head when she replied that "making soap was just a fad and no one carries the stuff anymore." Super rude about it.  :x


----------

